# Mini-T electronics in a BRP?



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Has anyone ever used the stock miniT rec/esc in a BRP? 
It will handle 6cells and the radio has dual rate. The only downside I foresee is its AM27. Would it be too big or heavy?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can't use a reg servo with the Mini T setup since the servo has some of the electronics in the rec'v notice it has 4 wires. Now You can use RC18 electronics.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

What if you used the miniT servo too?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That would work OK.


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks Bud. It was just a brainstorm I had. Or a brain freeze.


----------

